
Soylent 1.0 Macronutrient Overview - ph0rque
http://blog.soylent.me/post/68180382810/soylent-1-0-macronutrient-overview
======
goldenkey
Seems like a low amount of protein, only 20%. Are there going to be different
varieties of soylent for those who do more muscular activities?

~~~
pkulak
Well, the oat flour has about 40 grams and the isolate is another 102 grams,
or about 140 grams total. That's an entire small chicken. 20% of your calories
from protein actually seems respectably high to me. Probably plenty to build
all the muscle you want, despite what the current bro-science says. Especially
if all that exercise ups the amount of Soylent you need in a day, or forces
you to supplement with other sources high in protein.

~~~
goldenkey
I see, hmm oat flour seems really awesome. I'm gonna have to get some of this
soylent, that or start eating more oats. :-)

What are your thoughts on Spirulina?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirulina_(dietary_supplement)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirulina_\(dietary_supplement\))

~~~
pkulak
I've never heard of Spirulina, but oat flour is my own personal super-food. I
use it as a meal replacement, mixed about 3 parts oats to 1 part protein
powder mixed with water. Maybe some dextrose thrown in if you need it a bit
sweeter. I love the stuff and I'm glad the guys at Soylent are making it a
large part of the formula.

